# WhatsIT 4.0



## Bossy (Feb 10, 2012)

​


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 10, 2012)

Steel floor / step from underneath.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 10, 2012)

ooh I see it but nope ​


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 10, 2012)

Steel fence / gate / security bar.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 10, 2012)

nope nope nope​


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm not getting steel...

It's like, plastic and cord or something.  Outdoor furniture?


----------



## Bossy (Feb 10, 2012)

nope. This one might be too hard >.< ​


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 10, 2012)

Hmm, looks like nylon/plastic fiber mesh ... as it appears to be heat fused. Bars look like plastic.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 10, 2012)

Street bench or trash can?


----------



## Bossy (Feb 10, 2012)

Nope. Should I hint or recrop?​


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 10, 2012)

Macro shot ... look at the size of the dust.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 10, 2012)

Crap did I mess up? I thought they had to be macro, at 100% crop?​


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 10, 2012)

Bossy said:


> Crap did I mess up? I thought they had to be macro, at 100% crop?



Hmm, I am not sure if there are any "rules".


----------



## Bossy (Feb 10, 2012)

Hah I wonder why I thought that then. Well, its macro and 100% crop 
​


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 10, 2012)

MOST of 'em are macros.  But it's not a 'rule' they be.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 10, 2012)

Same thing, different part 





​


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 10, 2012)

Hmm, hair dryer ?


----------



## Bossy (Feb 10, 2012)

dang that made it too easy hah. 



​


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 10, 2012)

Actually, without that last shot I was thinking Hair Dryer or something with a very small vent.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice one. Thanks.


----------

